# Why did Mendelssohn flame out so fast?



## thaynecurrie (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm listening to the Scottish and Italian symphonies right now ... wow

I don't understand it. The first two movements of the Scottish symphony and the last movement of the Italian are simply breathtaking in my opinion. I had been told that he had finished these and the Hebrides Overture during his teens. Just to make sure I checked Wiki which implies the following:

Hebrides - 1830 (21)
Italian - 1833 (24)
Scottish - 1830-1842 (though was probably finished in the early 1830s?) (21-33)
Midsummer's Night Dream - 1826 (17)
I know he didn't live beyond age 38, but it appears that almost all of his important works premiered before his 25th birthday. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Well... he composed his violin concerto in e minor, probably his most well known work, when he was 35.
And Elijah was composed the year before his death.

I think he spread high quality works through his whole composing career.


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

I had heard that he died in a mental ward, completly insane, is that true?

And is it true that he lost use of his good hand by using a device that he invented for hand workouts, only the device caused permenent damage to his hand? 

Just wondering.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

cato said:


> I had heard that he died in a mental ward, completly insane, is that true?
> 
> And is it true that he lost use of his good hand by using a device that he invented for hand workouts, only the device caused permenent damage to his hand?
> 
> Just wondering.


That looks more like Schumann to me.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Check the other thread in the Chamber Music forum. Many of this famous chamber pieces were composed when he was still a teen. 

Definitely a great composer...one of my favourites. Most of his music, at least those that I have heard, have a joyful mood.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

thaynecurrie said:


> I'm listening to the Scottish and Italian symphonies right now ... wow
> 
> I don't understand it. The first two movements of the Scottish symphony and the last movement of the Italian are simply breathtaking in my opinion. I had been told that he had finished these and the Hebrides Overture during his teens. Just to make sure I checked Wiki which implies the following:
> 
> ...


Thayne, check out Mendelssohn's other symphonies, they are pretty good. Especially Symphony No. 5 "Reformation", Op. 107.

And definitely check out the Octet for strings, Op. 20


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Cato, I believe Manuel is right. 

Pretty sure you've mistaken Mendelssohn for Schumann. Schumann was the one who died in an asylum.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn (May 12, 2007)

Hi, Thaynecurrie!

It's true that Mendelssohn composed more and did more stylistic experiments when he was young (a teenager or a bit older). IMO he reached his "top-level" at the age of eighteen and didn't develop further in the quality of his music (in opposite to Mozart).
Also the quantity of his comositions decreased. But Mendelssohn had much to do with journeys, conducting, rediscovering Bach and raising children...
With all his activities it's a wonder that he didn't get a burn-out...

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, you guys are right, it was Schumann, not Mendelssohn.  

Oppps!  

My mistake.  (I feel like an idiot.)


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*
CATO*
His final years were not happy ones, he suffered from depression after the death of "Fanny" his sister, then had a stroke, which killed him. perhaps this is what you were thinking of.


----------

